# Organs



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

So...(*deep breath*)...I think we're ready to intro organs.

Both dogs have been doing well on whole meals of boneless beef (in addition to boneless chicken/turkey meals) for the past few weeks, have no trouble with turkey or beef heart, and we've had a couple weeks of perfect stools. 

I think it's time for organs.

Is it best to start with liver? Kidney? Chicken, turkey, duck, lamb, or beef organ to start? How small a piece to start out with?

I think I'll try to give them their first bit of organ this evening (you know, so I can have a drink first :wink: )


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure they will be fine! I have no idea what to do first, although I think liver is the richest.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd start out with chicken liver pieces about the size of an almond per dog only once the first week. Feed a bone heavy meal of chicken before and after the organs. If they handle it fine, repeat this the next week with a piece twice the size as the first one. Gradually add more and more liver in each week as long as they do well. Then you can either feed a tiny bit of liver every day, OR you can feed a whole meals worth of organ meat once every week or so depending on what is easier for your schedule/routine. 

Introduce all other organs like this as well. 

What we do is feed organs once a week or two. We alternate between liver and kidney for the most part. So they only get liver about 1-2 times per month...same thing with kidney.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> What we do is feed organs once a week or two. We alternate between liver and kidney for the most part. So they only get liver about 1-2 times per month...same thing with kidney.


That's a really good idea, I always thought it should be best for them to have liver and kidney within the same week?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my personal preference for something not agreeing is in the morning.

which is when i give them anything new and usually almond sized...with bone to see how they react.

i think, too, chicken liver is the one i started with. not quite as rich as beef or the other livers.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think it matters much if you feed liver and kidney at the same time. I've never fed them at the same time regularly and haven't had a problem. I think it matters more what works for your schedule and routine.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I started with Beef liver because its a lot easier to find.



DaneMama said:


> Honestly, I don't think it matters much if you feed liver and kidney at the same time. I've never fed them at the same time regularly and haven't had a problem. I think it matters more what works for your schedule and routine.


I regularly feed liver and kidney at the same time without problem. Deeks gets two organ meals per week (Wednesday evening and Sunday evening) with a bony meal in the morning beforehand. I used to alternate weeks but, because I sometimes have trouble getting kidney, this works better for me. Deeks was exactly the same on each schedule.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> my personal preference for something not agreeing is in the morning.
> 
> which is when i give them anything new and usually almond sized...with bone to see how they react.
> 
> i think, too, chicken liver is the one i started with. not quite as rich as beef or the other livers.



Good idea, Re! They go to daycare tomorrow (I have an 8-hour class day), so if they DO get cannon butt, the daycare can deal with it! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I'd start out with chicken liver pieces about the size of an almond per dog only once the first week. Feed a bone heavy meal of chicken before and after the organs. If they handle it fine, repeat this the next week with a piece twice the size as the first one. Gradually add more and more liver in each week as long as they do well. Then you can either feed a tiny bit of liver every day, OR you can feed a whole meals worth of organ meat once every week or so depending on what is easier for your schedule/routine.
> 
> Introduce all other organs like this as well.
> 
> What we do is feed organs once a week or two. We alternate between liver and kidney for the most part. So they only get liver about 1-2 times per month...same thing with kidney.



Awesome, thanks for the great advice! 


I'm SO glad that we're finally ready to add organs! We definitely won't rush them, of course, but it's nice to feel like they are truly READY, rather than like I'm constantly pushing my luck. I was concerned that they would never even tolerate boneless meals. But suddenly, during our "re-transition" phase, they have been doing *amazingly* well, and have tolerated _everything_ I've thrown at them with NO issues. :cheer2: :whoo:

One must have faith in "the system"!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Chicken liver was the first organ I introduced. Mine actually eat organ every day, they get about 2-3 oz of organ a day. It is 50/50 liver and all other, over the course of a week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feed liver and something else daily. either kidney or thymus, usually. hopefully i'll be getting some spleen in soon.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

SUCCESS.

Both dogs had an almond-sized amount of turkey liver this morning (I couldn't get my hands on chicken liver). I fed it with a turkey neck, and followed with a chicken quarter meal at noon. NO problem! WOOT. 

:third:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> SUCCESS.
> 
> Both dogs had an almond-sized amount of turkey liver this morning (I couldn't get my hands on chicken liver). I fed it with a turkey neck, and followed with a chicken quarter meal at noon. NO problem! WOOT.
> 
> :third:


YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!

update us tomorrow.....


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> update us tomorrow.....



I think we're out of the "danger zone" without issue. In fact, this morning both pups had crumbly bone poop 

Is there a "Most Improved" award? :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> I think we're out of the "danger zone" without issue. In fact, this morning both pups had crumbly bone poop
> 
> Is there a "Most Improved" award? :tongue:


for you, we'll create one. 

if their stool is dry and crumbly, might be time to back off just a little bit with bone.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> for you, we'll create one.
> 
> if their stool is dry and crumbly, might be time to back off just a little bit with bone.


That's what I thought - fed them a boneless meal this morning. About half their meals are boneless now, which seems to be the right amount. 

Now all I need to figure out is where to put my Most Improved trophy... :tongue:


----------

